# Flip flopping



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

Some of you may know my history here on TAM and this is my first post in the considering divorce forum.

To make a long story short, I'm in a marriage that lacks intimacy, sex and affection. I'm starting to seriously think my wife does not love me and perhaps never has. Me? I want to love her and know I can if she'd let me. The thing is, on days when I want to give 100%, I often feel rejected...like "you miss me already"? "It has to be a quickie", etc...Then on days when I just don't care anymore I let the resentment get the best of me and the arguments start. Of course, this only pushes us further away. It's like damned if I do, damned if I don't.

I take equal responsibility for the state we're in.

From somebody who's been on TAM for a while now, is counseling worth a shot? I really hate the person I'm becoming and having a tough time on whether to throw in the towel, or give it my all.


----------



## howdidthishappentome? (Mar 25, 2014)

From someone who hasn't been on TAM for a while, sorry about that, ... why not give counseling a shot? It seems like your wife has some issues she's not sharing with you, but maybe with counseling, she would. The worst that can happen is that you figure out this marriage really isn't going to work. The best that can happen is that you fix it.


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

howdidthishappentome? said:


> From someone who hasn't been on TAM for a while, sorry about that, ... why not give counseling a shot? It seems like your wife has some issues she's not sharing with you, but maybe with counseling, she would. The worst that can happen is that you figure out this marriage really isn't going to work. The best that can happen is that you fix it.


Thx


----------

